# Do you find it easy integrating with the local Australian population?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

One of the first pieces of advice which many people will receive when looking to move to Australia is the need to integrate with the local population as soon as possible. This will help you settle, will help you make friends and will show that you are looking to embrace and enjoy your Australian experience.

Do you find it easy integrating with the local Australian population?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I have found over the weeks that most Australians are pleasant enough but i have found that when they realise your from the UK they tend to give you a look as though to say hmmm another pommy xxxxxx in the country. I did actually say once that i was Maltese ( which i am from my father) and i was accepted with open arms, after telling them the other half of me was British the attitudes changed. I am lucky because i have wonderful neighbours opposite from were i live and they accepted me for who i was, i do believe its down to attitude we have toward the community also if we learn to live like an Ausie we will be accepted by most people. You will always find those that simply dont like the poms and you will never change there attitudes no matter how nice you are. On the whole i have fitted well into the community. Every foreigner to this country will receive the snardy remarks and bitterness to wards the British but thats life and we either like it or we dont. People shouldnt come here with elusion that the Ausies are going to welcome them with open arms because there not some will but most wont, well not straight away.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

So far the Australians I have met have all been very nice and welcoming. I haven't really thought about the fact that I'm a foreigner that much - mostly people just comment that my English is really good and that AHA that's why they couldn't really place my accent... And then they treat me like anyone else. At least to my knowledge. The neighbours all say hello and stuff like that - and even our rental agency have been really nice and helpful, and wondering how I was settling and stuff like that. 

Except for my partner, I don't have any really close friendships to other Australians yet, but that takes time to build regardless and I'm confident they will develop over time. I must admit it has been easier to befriend other foreigners living in Australia though, but that is also because we are all in the same situation, looking for new friends and have a greater "need" of making new friends


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

My experience with Ozzie quite fine. I do heard that they're not very welcoming people from asia. But on my experience so far i have not seen any unpleasant treatment from Ozzie. So far so good. They're quite helpful and respecting anyone from different culture or race. Maybe some people do face some discrimination in somewhere. There's some bad apples in the basket but that's a minority.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As we are all probably aware there is discrimination of some kind in every country, whether it is greater towards expats in Australia is another matter.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Everywhere is racist. Just that are you taking it seriously? 
Well, i have been discriminated number of times back home. We just have to prove ourselves we are better by working hard, real hard. So anyone with different religion, culture or race, if you're good in something, you'll getting high respect from others.


----------



## MikeOz (Jan 26, 2012)

As with other countries, I think you will find that Australians who are more worldly, or who have traveled, will be very welcoming to 'new Australians'. They will see any interaction with interest, as a chance to get to know someone with a different home country / language / background.

You will also come across some Australians who have never traveled or who have no interest in anything outside their local area / city / state or outside Australia. Or they might be not well-educated, or might be racist. They might view 'new Australians' with fear and suspicion, but you shouldn't let flaws in their character become a problem for you. Don't let their negativity bring you down, or stop you from building friendships with others.

I am not a 'new Australian' myself, but hope that my perspective - as someone who is half 'Australian with German roots' and half Estonian, who has lived in Asia and now lives in Europe, and as someone working with my Estonian wife on her immigration application for Oz - might help.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

MikeOz said:


> As with other countries, I think you will find that Australians who are more worldly, or who have traveled, will be very welcoming to 'new Australians'. They will see any interaction with interest, as a chance to get to know someone with a different home country / language / background.
> 
> You will also come across some Australians who have never traveled or who have no interest in anything outside their local area / city / state or outside Australia. Or they might be not well-educated, or might be racist. They might view 'new Australians' with fear and suspicion, but you shouldn't let flaws in their character become a problem for you. Don't let their negativity bring you down, or stop you from building friendships with others.
> 
> I am not a 'new Australian' myself, but hope that my perspective - as someone who is half 'Australian with German roots' and half Estonian, who has lived in Asia and now lives in Europe, and as someone working with my Estonian wife on her immigration application for Oz - might help.


Totally agreed with you Mike! My friends do encounter some racist Ozzie in some outskirt area. I guess as what you've said they might be in their town too long and never mixed or travel to the outside world. 
I encountered new Ozzie people in Sydney and honestly i found them really welcoming and warmth!Yeah, as i said previously, don't judge the whole basket with some bad apples.


----------

